# camping in state game area



## wildcoy73

any one know if i can camp during the summer in a state game area? love to camp out but do not want to go to a camp ground seems to take away from the whole thing. i would like to go to an area i kinow of by a lake and set up for a few days and campout. let the kids explore the woods and do a bit of old time fishing as i was able to do as a kid


----------



## Big Frank 25

Some may. Contact those of your choice.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31657--,00.html


----------



## malainse

STATE GAME AREAS 
299.922, on state-owned lands in a state game area, it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following: (a) To camp between May 15 and September 10, except in areas specifically designated for camping. 
---------------------------------------------------
I would use this link and find the State Game area that you are thinking about and contact the area DNR office. They might be able to help/point you in the direction for camping....

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-154111--,00.html#picker


----------



## boehr

Illegal to camp in a State Game Area in the summer. I use to write a lot of tickets for that in the Rush Lake State Game Area and a few in the Verona, Gourdneck, Allegan, and Barry State Game Areas.


----------



## wildcoy73

thanks boehr for the reply. need to recheck the maps and hit the forest up north of me from my understanding with the national forset is i need to get a permit but other than that i should be good to go


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Mike,

Here is some info for you on National Forest camping:
http://www.fs.fed.us/r9/hmnf/pages/About_Info/faqs.htm#1

*Where can I camp and do I need a permit?*

You can camp anywhere on national forest system land without a permit for a period of 16 days unless the area is posted no camping. (See information on Primitive Camping Guidelines or Dispersed Camping Guidelines). 

Some developed campgrounds are administered under a concessionaire agreement, and have a fee associated with camping, day use, and boat launching. Please see information on developed campgrounds and fee information.

Some dispersed campgrounds require a vehicle pass. Please see information about the Recreation Enhancement Act Fee program. For information on vehicle passes please contact one of our offices.


----------



## zac_369

dispersed camping is not only limited to NATIONAL forest areas, but also STATE forest areas.

michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_10883-31303--,00.html


----------



## SeaRay

*This is off the dnr website. I have picked these permits up a few times and camped.*


[/COLOR] 
*Dispersed Camping* 

[SIZE=-1]You can camp anywhere on *State Forest Property* as long as:

the property is not posted "No Camping"
you are more than one mile from a designated State Forest Campground
you follow all State Land Rules
You must also post a Camp Registration Card (PR 4134) at your campsite. To obtain a Camp Registration Card, contact your local DNR Office or e-mail us at DNR-FMD-TREES to request copies be mailed to you.****

**** We are unable to fax or e-mail the permit because it is printed on two-part perforated weatherproof card stock.


Here is the website if you like.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_30505_30731-31303--,00.html
[/SIZE]


----------



## boehr

You are correct SeaRay but we are talking "State Game Area" which is different from State Forest Property. Don't confuse the two believing they are the same. All State Game Areas are in the south half of the lower. There are no State Game Areas in the north half of the lower or in the U.P. where your rules that you posted do apply.


----------



## fishman8354

After Sep 10 it is ok to camp on State Game Areas with a *Dispersed Camping permit*


----------

